#   ,  %     ?

## ZZZhanna

8
          1,8% (..   ),           (  ).
  ,     ?

----------

>> >>    .   1.8%             -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

..   - ...
       ?  **        ?

----------

. .
     ?       ,   ,      ,     .     ,      ,        (   ),      ,                   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

[/ -  //.- - /]  ,     ,   ,     ,        (% , % , -  )  ..
..      -    ,       -     ...
  ,       :Smilie: 

. ,  ,        ,    ,  ,     .

----------

> ,


  -  - -10)))     .   ,    )) 
, . ,    ,  ,  ,  - 10,   ""-   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

- .     .   .     ,    .      .   ,      -  2,9  1,8,   5,1  0.
  ?

----------

,    ?
    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  /
   -  ,

----------

,        ,  - 8         .

----------

